# Just to make sure I got this.



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Fiki said:


> The question for this assignment goes as follows. "Find the branch circuit conductor size, ocpd rating, and the EGC for this motor.
> 
> 1. 40 HP/230V/3P, Design B, Duel element time delay fuse.
> 
> ...


You need to use Article 430 for motor circuits, it trumps the earlier articles.

And just to be pedantic...

"Duel" is a fight between gentlemen
"Dual" is two of something, such as fuse elements or exhaust pipes.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

JRaef said:


> You need to use Article 430 for motor circuits, it trumps the earlier articles.
> 
> And just to be pedantic...
> 
> ...


Heh, I notice my spelling corrected more and more on these forums. Thanks:jester:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

no homework questions answered


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Heh, I notice my spelling corrected more and more on these forums. Thanks:jester:



spelling...I never Screw that up..:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> no homework questions answered


Hey, I answered it I just wanted to make sure I had it right.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

just cracking your nuts, easy boy!


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> just cracking your nuts, easy boy!



Haha figured


----------

